# Day Light Savings Time



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its on the 8th...thought I should make mention of it.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It's too bad they won't just move it 30 minutes and then leave it alone forever. That should be done in the fall when turning back too. It's healthier that way.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems as if about the time I am adjusting it changes again.


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish they would leave the time alone.  It is always hard, esp on the kids, to re adjust each time


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I can not wait!!  It will be nice to have an hour of daylight when I get home from work in the evenings.  As it is now it's dark when I go in and dark when I come out.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks VA.  I didn't know that.  I'll have to remind the family there will now be 5 hours difference instead of 4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We lived in the UK for 3 years. . . they also change from Greenwich Mean time to British Summer time.  But, you know how the news guys here go out of the way to remind people. . . .they kind of keep it secret there.  You're just expected to know.  When you're an American. . . you don't necessarily. . . .can be embarrassing.  

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

What VA means is Turn on Whispernet to reset your Kindle's Clock!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't wait either, when the time changes that means summer is almost here   Which means time to hit the beach


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If you don't have whispernet - how do you change the time


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't wait either. I love having that extra daylight in the evening.  Winter is so hard when it starts getting dark at 4:30.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> If you don't have whispernet - how do you change the time


I believe you wait until that wonderful Fall weekend when we get an extra hour of sleep.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I can't wait either, when the time changes that means summer is almost here  Which means time to hit the beach


Almost summer? Not here in Minnesota! I'm guessing two more snowstorms and three months until beach weather


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

We don't have daylight savings time here in Arizona.   We just stay the same all year long.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. Sigh, that's an hour less of sleep


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Britt said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Sigh, that's an hour less of sleep


yeah but you get it back in November ;


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

doesn't start here in Europe until the 29th.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Count me among those who can't wait. Standard time bites when you're night blind...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so ready... love the "longer" days! Plus, it means that it won't be too much longer until it is pool/lake season!!


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Britt said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Sigh, that's an hour less of sleep


LOL I work grave so I think woohoo I get out an hour early!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> doesn't start here in Europe until the 29th.


I'm not sure when it is going to start here in Mexico, none of my calendars show it - sure is confusing isn't it! Wish they would just set it one way and leave it alone!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

i am so glad i don't have to deal with that.  I don't know how people do it.  I remember as a child going to Oklahoma to visit my grandparents and it still being daylight out at 8 or 9 pm... how are you supposed to get children in bed at a decent hour with the sun still up is this even possible?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It wasn't in our house.  And living now on the edge of the time zone, as I do, it doesn't get dark until nearly 10 for a few nights.  It is very VERY difficult to convince myself that I need to go to bed b/c i have to work in the morning.

Generally, I lose those arguments.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

That's one reason I'm glad I live in Arizona. Don't have to deal with all that nonsense.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Never really had an issue with daylight savings time. after living overseas in an area where the sun would sometimes come up at 3 in the morning (and i had the window that faced east)......the extra darkness in the morning was much appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> i am so glad i don't have to deal with that. I don't know how people do it. I remember as a child going to Oklahoma to visit my grandparents and it still being daylight out at 8 or 9 pm... how are you supposed to get children in bed at a decent hour with the sun still up is this even possible?


8 or 9 isn't so bad. . .we lived in Iceland for 2 and a half years. Around the summer solstice it never really gets totally dark. "Come home when the streetlights go on" just doesn't work! The base always had a marathon softball tournament on the nearest weekend. They played round the clock from Friday afternoon through late Sunday night.

OTOH, in the winter, the sun didn't really come up until 10 or 11 and was down again by 3 or 4. . .kind of no more than dusk-like all day. But the Christmas lights were always on! My husband arrived there in December and never really saw the base in daylight until about March because he was going to work in the dark every day and coming home after the sun had long set.

Ann


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> OTOH, in the winter, the sun didn't really come up until 10 or 11 and was down again by 3 or 4. . .kind of no more than dusk-like all day. But the Christmas lights were always on! My husband arrived there in December and never really saw the base in daylight until about March because he was going to work in the dark every day and coming home after the sun had long set.


Ann, did it make you feel a little like you had suddenly morphed into a mole? I mean b/c you rarely ever saw full daylight. That must have been an interesting experience. It's probably great if you're a vampire, but I would think it would take you many many weeks of living in that sort of lighting before you didn't feel tired all the time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> It's probably great if you're a vampire,


Sounds like a good location for a Vampyre book


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Ann, did it make you feel a little like you had suddenly morphed into a mole? I mean b/c you rarely ever saw full daylight. That must have been an interesting experience. It's probably great if you're a vampire, but I would think it would take you many many weeks of living in that sort of lighting before you didn't feel tired all the time.


You do have to make an effort to get out and do things. . .fortunately the recreation folks had lots of programs for people of all ages. Some people really hated it. . .but mostly they were the ones who never made any effort to go out always using 'bad weather' as an excuse. We got involved with the sports leagues and camps and such for my son (who was pre-school age at the time) and generally kept active so as not to go stir crazy. 

Oh, and if there were vampires, I never met them. . .as far as I know. . . .  I do think they only do burials in the summer because the ground is too hard in the winter.

Ann


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Did you have to wear one of those lights over your eyes like Joel did on Northern Exposure?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We were there from 84-86 so I don't think they had been invented yet. <deadpan>

People did get blackout curtains to keep the rooms dark for kids to sleep and Iceland was one of the first places to have full spectrum lightbulbs available for something resembling a reasonable cost.

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Getting back to the original point of this thread (I know...me, being "on topic"??)

If you live somewhere that has Daylight Savings Time and you have Whispernet, Turn on Whispernet tonight to update your clock.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Getting back to the original point of this thread (I know...me, being "on topic"??)
> 
> If you live somewhere that has Daylight Savings Time and you have Whispernet, Turn on Whispernet tonight to update your clock.


Important safety tip. Thanks, Scott. I wouldn't have thought of doing that. I love the time on my K1. I sometimes hit ALT-T just to see the way she writes it out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Getting back to the original point of this thread (I know...me, being "on topic"??)
> 
> If you live somewhere that has Daylight Savings Time and you have Whispernet, Turn on Whispernet tonight to update your clock.


Can anyone name one thread that has stayed completely on topic? I can think of a couple, but I believe they ended up being deleted. 
Thanks for the tip. I would not have thought of that. 
deb


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder... And here I was thinking of how nice it would be too sleep in tomorrow morning since my son is with his Dad..... Now if I "sleep in" too much it will be so late and I won't get any housework done  

But I do love the summer.  I've lived in FL for 21 years now and HATE leaving work between 5 and 6pm in the winter and it is already pitch black outside.  Can't wait till I work overtime and leave at 8 or 9 AND it is pitch black outside!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

More Daylight, Yay.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, don't remind me!  This is my least favorite day of the year...

I'm not a morning person anyway, and I HATE getting up when it's dark outside, but the time change day itself is the worst!  I work Sundays, and it's my early morning.  So while I'm normally at work by 5:45am on Sunday, tomorrow it'll really be 4:45am.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Spring Forward! I'm losing an hour of sleep


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leaving WN on didn't work.  I forgot that when Little Gertie goes to sleep, WN turns off.  That's okay.  DST updated this morning a few minutes after I woke her up.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

*_prepares rant_* Ahem, WHAT's WITH YOU PEOPLE!? --It's a one-day hiccup then everything's exactly the same except the sun looks different. Until y'all get with the program and abolish this foolish thing, us here in Arizona get all our tv and radio shows moved around at the whim of you guys and we hafta recalibrate our brains to figure out what time it is where all over again. If God meant for the time to change, He'd adjust the sun. It's maddening I tell you, maddening! STOP THE INSANITY! Thank you.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> *_prepares rant_* Ahem, WHAT's WITH YOU PEOPLE!? --It's a one-day hiccup then everything's exactly the same except the sun looks different. Until y'all get with the program and abolish this foolish thing, us here in Arizona get all our tv and radio shows moved around at the whim of you guys and we hafta recalibrate our brains to figure out what time it is where all over again. If God meant for the time to change, He'd adjust the sun. It's maddening I tell you, maddening! STOP THE INSANITY! Thank you.


EV- You need a DVR like I have never seen!


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I completely forgot that now all my TV is on at a different time. It's so annoying.

Also, a few months ago I bought an alarm clock that automatically knows what time it is. And adjusts for daylight savings time. I read the directions, and it said something along the lines of, "Screw Arizona." So when I woke up this morning I thought I was late for my study group, but I actually wasn't.


----------



## bodaciousbabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I forgot too, no wonder why my tv shows were not on at the right time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

EV - you go guy!

One thing I really liked about Mexico when we moved here - NO DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME - then they put it in to jive with the U.S. - ARGHHH - but we don't move at the same times so our tv and everything else is messed up - just do it one way or another and leave it alone!

'Sides more heart attacks when it is implemented in the spring - no thank you very much


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I hate losing an hour of sleep!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

In WWII, they had DST all year round through the duration.  They called it (appropriately) War Time.  Why can't we do that?  A different name would be nice.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm happy it's going to be light until almost 7 p.m. tonight  I hate when the day seems to end early.

We got up late today, but we still managed to get in a fair bit of yard work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So Mom got up and changed the clocks...little did she know she needed to change them an hour ahead...not a hour back. So for a portion of thr morning we were functioning two hours behind. Luckily I noticed a huge time difference from my phone to the downstairs clock and notified Mom an hour before she had to leave for work. lol. It was an interesting day.


----------

